
Show HN: GitHub Profile View Counter - todsacerdoti
https://pipedream.com/@tod/github-profile-view-counter-p_G6CNmN/readme
======
todsacerdoti
This hosted workflow allows you to track Github profile views and display them
in your profile readme. It was inspired by Artem Golubin's post yesterday -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23780530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23780530)

It's quite simple and you can set it up in a couple of minutes:

1\. Copy this workflow to your Pipedream account

2\. Create a readme.md file for your GitHub profile

3\. Add the counter image to your Github Readme

4\. Your profile views will be counted and displayed

